# First-timer in Bangkok: good gear?



## darrylfades (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm 22, 160, 5'11", have been lifting on and off since I was a kid, but am now extremely weak/unathletic after coming off a three month drunk in Alaska.  That's behind me now, I'm sober, extremely dedicated, and have been working out hard in Bangkok for a month, which I plan to continue when I hit the islands in the south.  I started 240mg/day Andriol 10 days ago, which I'm reasonably confident is good gear.  It costs around US $3-4 for a ten-strip and the appearance/taste/packaging are very consistent no matter what pharmacy I buy it from.  It's the harder-core gear I'm not so confident of.  It's not sold OTC, the pharmacist always has to go to the proverbial "back room" for it, and very few of them stock any, b/c the gov't is cracking down.

I bought 3 amps of 100mg Deca for about US $15 (all three came in same box), the amps appeared straight (though the box printing was shitty) and were printed "Organon-Karachi Ltd."  I shot two of them three days ago along with an amp of Prima which looked VERY legit from what I've seen of internet photos.  The Prima set me back $15 for the single amp, another reason I think it's good.  The dealer/pharmacist had a set price list.  Winstrol was nearly 50 bucks for 3 amps.    

Sooooooo, I guess my question is, have any of you had any experience juicing in a country that can make perfect fake Rolexes, much less some oily liquid?  Also, any suggestions on my stack?  Maybe I'm a total f'ing idiot, but reliable info is hard to come by.  I'm dedicated, tired of the liquor rut, and will do anything to be in perfect shape.  I want lasting gains and minimal liver damage, it's already in rough shape.  Also, what about adding Clenbuterol?    

Thanks in advance, and sorry for being longwinded.....


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

What in the world are you going to do with 3 amps of anything?


----------



## darrylfades (Oct 21, 2003)

As in 3 not enough?  They're 100mg/1cc each, and being a newbie I figured.....


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2003)

If your going to run deca (which I wouldn't run alone but some people do), go for 10 weeks.


----------



## juho_helle (Sep 30, 2004)

*gear in bkk*

hey. im a foreigner living in bangkok as well. i got andriol out of a pharmacy, cos thats the only stuff i could find. i asked for injectables, but they dont seem to stock them. ive asked from about 7 different pharmacies along sukhumvit, and all i get is no-no. can you tell me where you got those amps?
thanks


----------



## ZorroAzul (Sep 30, 2004)

Darryl, you will need at least 400 mg/week of deca, for 10-12 weeks, and we STRONGLY SUGGEST adding some test to the cycle, 250-500 mg.

good luck now. because deca will shut you down after only 1 injection...  so if you don't keek shooting now or run a PCT you will actually be going BACKWARDS.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bang-Cock and Phuck-it Thailand have tons of the little pink Dbols....when I was a navy boy the guys would bring shit loads back with them cause they are cheap as dirt there. I don't know about injectables. I am sure they are around. After leaving Thailand you know who bought stuff cause they all looked like white and black marshmellows walking around in the gym.


----------



## juho_helle (Oct 5, 2004)

if u want injectables, go to south east pharmacy just at the front of sukhumvit soi 15. get all u need there: anabolics, nolvidex, clomid etc. im injecting 500mg of testoviron depot per week. costs 160 baht (about 3-4 bucks) per amp. (one amp 250mg). just walk to the counter and ask for anabolic steroids, they'll bring out a list


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 5, 2004)

Also in Thailand you can go to Lum Muay Kai, in Rayoung, It's not that far from Bangkok.If you go to Pangyht market in town across from tha Arena ( Lumpinei), you can get pretty much anything ya need Playa.Never buy shit on tha street as people always look'n to work tha "farangs" Good shopp'n !  Peace n Love, Sawadee Kup


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 6, 2004)

Don't buy anyting off the streets there. There is no reason to since you can go right to the pharmacies...don't forget to get some girls while your there...make sure you strap up then go to town...the women are amazing.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 6, 2004)

Bang'n hoes in Thailand is like throw'n your dick on tha crap table as far as disease goes Homey.They are tha AIDS capital of tha world. Plus tha boy-girls in Thailand look better than tha baddest chicks you've seen, that's some scary shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Peace n Love  PS Thiland also produces some of tha best contract hitmen in tha world.Tha Thai Mob ain't no joke. A very wonderful/dangerous place


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 6, 2004)

The Thai boxers there are some bad ass little guys...Mikhal I think even you would be in for a beating if you stepped into the ring with those guys. They are lightning fast and kick some major ass. I saw a marine get his arm snapped in two my one kick a half a second after the bell rang.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 7, 2004)

> The Thai boxers there are some bad ass little guys...Mikhal I think even you would be in for a beating if you stepped into the ring with those guys


     WRONG ANWSER !!!!!!!!I used to live in Thailand . I've had 7 seven fights there and I won all seven by KO.Won my first major title there.I KOed Kak Chintanod who was undefeated till he fought me, his record at that time was 78-0-5 Check it out for yourself  www.usmta.com .Bro, I knock muthafuckas OUT, thats what I do. My ass whipp'ns are worldwide, I don't pick and choose. I serve'em all tha same (JBD) Jamaican Beat Down, wit that Detroit flavor on it! ha ha ha !  Peace n Love


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> Tha Thai Mob ain't no joke. A very wonderful/dangerous place



No shyt, Thailand scares me. A friend of mine at work told me a story that I wont forget anytime soon.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 7, 2004)

They do drive bys in Thailand that make shit in Compton seem like grade school.They don't cut ya , they perform surgery on your ass. On tha other hand it's one of tha most beautiful and wonderful places in tha world. Peace n Love


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Mikhal do a lot of guys fuck with you when you go out places? Do you put them in their place or blow them off? I assume your level of badassness causes negative attention. When you fight on the street or at a bar do you whip them bad or just enough to let them know they made a bad choice to push you over the edge? Just curious how it works when you know your able to whip the shit out of 99.9% of the guys you encounter in life.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 7, 2004)

Ya know what, Nobody fucks wit me cuz I don't fuck wit nobody.I don't think of myself as a " badass" or anything of tha sort, I just believe that I'm tha very best at what I do as a professional. As far as me fight'n on tha street, NOT!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not get'n sued or killed in some dumb shit. Plus I got this code I live by "Fight for money, Shoot for free". I don't drink,smoke, get high or even eat meat ,plus my days start really early, so I've really got no reason to be club'n.I'm also a true believer that if you carry yourself in a certain way, basically chill'n and doin your own thang, not flex'n and grim'n,but confident and fearless,people just don't bother ya. I'm a lot more than a fighter, I'm a Father, a Husband, a Son, one of tha Homies, etc. I'm just living life, and see'n sights like everybody else my brotha. You and I spoke about actiles you've read about me in Mags. Check this out on the real, THAT AIN'T REALLY HOW I AM. Those interviews make it sound like I'm a fuck'n violent crazy fuck, walking about in box'n gloves all tha time and shit. I make people laugh so much, nobody ever think'n bout fight'n and thangs. I'm all about Peace n Love for real playa!In tha ring though, I beat'em like they owe me fuck'n child support ! ha ha ha   Peace n Love


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Tev is wise.  My kinda cat.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> I beat'em like they owe me fuck'n child support ! ha ha ha   Peace n Love


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Mikhal your attitude is awesome. I guess when you hear about Tyson getting into shit on the streets cause guys call him out or cause he lost his temper I thought most fighters are that way. I've got a lot of respect for you after your last statement. Not that I didn't respect you before, but more so now. Is there anyway to get DVD,Pay per view, or video clips online of your fights? I would like to check you out in action.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 8, 2004)

Done Homey! Hit me PM and I'll hook ya up. I truly am moved bout tha respect thang, as that shit is of mega importance to me.Can't buy that shit homey!  You'll find most Pro's don't even wanna think bout fight'n when we're at home. That's my job, who wants to work all tha time. I just happen to do this as my job. Plus in D town ( Detroit) tha Murder Capital!! muthafuckas don't fight , they just shoot your ass and keep step'n.  And my job description is really simple, keep kick'n ass so that I can provide a good life for my family. If I can keep it roll'n my future grandbabies won't have to work, and to me that's tha shit As far as Tyson's attitude, I got 2 words for ya "Cheque Drops".  Peace n Love


----------

